# ? About Cattel Implant conversion.



## scottgetbig (Oct 14, 2008)

I have converted both fina ( to get Tren ) and synovex-h (to get test prop) with great sucess. While researching these products I ran accross an implant called Ralgro. From what I gathered it is GH for cattel. Dose anyone know if  it  possible to convert for human use.  Please pm me and let me know. I would be very greatfull for any help in this area.


----------



## cooter (Dec 14, 2008)

*ralgro*



scottgetbig said:


> I have converted both fina ( to get Tren ) and synovex-h (to get test prop) with great sucess. While researching these products I ran accross an implant called Ralgro. From what I gathered it is GH for cattel. Dose anyone know if  it  possible to convert for human use.  Please pm me and let me know. I would be very greatfull for any help in this area.


not to sure but i got a new source for this and fina!!   hell with long waits and internet buying,, the local S & S FEED LIVESTOCK store will have it refridged and there in two days plus no shipping,,,   ANYBODY can do this just look the part {put on your farm clothes]   done it several times b educated and have your rap together but not a big deal


----------

